# clear corners light bulbs...



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

OK, so i just got my clear corners put on and i decided to get rid of the yellow bulbs...so i go to autozone and get these "white" bulbs(#1157..) but then i turn on my lights and they are a slightly brighter white than the rest of the headlight..just wondering if anyone had any better bulbs to get that match color wise better?

also, i've heard that you can ONLY have amber bulbs...has anyone gotten any tickets or anything for whites? thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have b1 hybrids... they match my headlights nicely..

and no ticket what so ever for them.










you can order krypton showoff bulbs , or u can order m-tec or the Eurolite ( as pictured )


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I've gotten pulled over and ordered to take my hyperwhites out or i'd get a ticket. Didn't take them out, or get a ticket...I like em


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AHAAA the saga continues....my heads and corners dont match at all


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lol*

i gave up on matching them so i stuck with bright yellow corners and hyper white headlights.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: lol*



whiteb14 said:


> *i gave up on matching them so i stuck with bright yellow corners and hyper white headlights. *


I cant give up!!!  -lol


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

are the hyper whites really that noticeable to cops? or is it one of those things that they don't care unless they pull you over for something else? i think i'll go ahead and get hyper whites if they look good with the headlights...plus they're only $7.99..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

get the sylvania silverstars.. they jes as good as the ones named above.. cops dont pull u over for hyperwhite heads.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*Learned the hard way...*

Its been a year and a half since I've had them hyper whites in my clear corners, and I've always thought that I would never get pulled over for such minor issue.
People have told me that cops don't really care if you have hyper blue's or white's....
Just recently I got a ticket for them hyper whites. This was during day time too. The main reason why I got pulled over was because the hyper whites have a blue tint, and since you can see em' right through the clear corners then instanly the cop assumed that they were hyper blue's. I tried to convince him that they weren't blue but I was in a no win situation, the law is the fucking law.

However if you really want hyper whites, then just make sure you don't get the ones with a blue tint.
P.S. Hope this helps, just looking out so that you don't ruin a perfectly good day on a $30 ticket.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I really not sure but somebody from Midas told me that only u can get a ticket for blue lights.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Learned the hard way...*



my420sx said:


> *
> However if you really want hyper whites, then just make sure you don't get the ones with a blue tint.
> P.S. Hope this helps, just looking out so that you don't ruin a perfectly good day on a $30 ticket. *


Mine are blue bulbs, but flash white, but when i got pulled over it was at night, and i wasn't even turning so i didn't have them flashing. 

Thats the only trouble i've encountered with them.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah my corners show the blue during the day but when they're on they're like a white......


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

MP, what kind of bulbs do you have? what's the number on the carton? does the blue in the day look good? thanks


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *does the blue in the day look good? thanks *


IMO, the blue tint in clear corners are kinda "ricey." During the day the bulbs are extremely noticable. Clear corners look so much better when they are matched with the right bulbs, preferbly without the blue tint.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

my420sx said:


> *IMO, the blue tint in clear corners are kinda "ricey." During the day the bulbs are extremely noticable. Clear corners look so much better when they are matched with the right bulbs, preferbly without the blue tint. *


Yeah Im gonna go with a white bulb that shines hyper instead...the corners I have now are the B1s and in the day U can see the blue peeking through...


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeah Im gonna go with a white bulb that shines hyper instead...the corners I have now are the B1s and in the day U can see the blue peeking through... *


I can see em' in your avatar


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Ive got the piaa white bulbs (not sure of the actual name i bought them a loooong time ago) But, the other day i was on tire rack and tried to buy the white corner bulbs and ended up getting the wrong ones(1156).....because of this thread, someone mentioned that the right one is the 1157.....well, tire rack is selling the pair online for $15!!!!!!

if you got piaa white headlights they should match perfectly!

hope this helps....i know ill be ordering some soon!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

johnnykomac said:


> *Ive got the piaa white bulbs (not sure of the actual name i bought them a loooong time ago) But, the other day i was on tire rack and tried to buy the white corner bulbs and ended up getting the wrong ones(1156).....because of this thread, someone mentioned that the right one is the 1157.....well, tire rack is selling the pair online for $15!!!!!!
> 
> if you got piaa white headlights they should match perfectly!
> 
> hope this helps....i know ill be ordering some soon! *


POST PICS!!!!!


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

If your talking about the ones in here....http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/piaa/bulbs_all.jsp
...those have the blue tint aswell...still don't match


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

If your really worried about being legal, APC just relased some Xenon Amber bulbs. Your best bet is just to check with your local law enforcment and see whats legal.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

what does B1 hybrids mean( is it a part number), what color are they too


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *what does B1 hybrids mean( is it a part number), what color are they too *


Its just the name of the bulbs-they're PIAA B1 Hybrid---oh and they're blue bulbs with a hyperwhite glow and blue tint


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

correction mp2050... they are Polarg B1 Hybrid. 

and schmuck.. they are hyper white when blinking but reflect blue when not blinkin with the clear corners.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have the B1 Hybrids in mine and they are the closest match to my XD5s yet. They are still white with no real blue tint, but they are a very bright white. Shouldn't have any problems with cops. BTW, the way I have my car set-up, my fog lights have 2 bulbs inside. 1 is H3 and the other ia 194. Right now (until I do something different), the 194 bulb is amber in there and it serves as my front blinker. I clipped the blinker wire to the corners so now the corners are just on solid when my parking lamps are on.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Man,U.S. is really strict eh?At least we dont get pulled over even with all your brights on.


----------

